#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  About the thing called Friendship

## pbabar777

Moon said to me, if ur friend is not messaging u why dont you leave ur            friend.I looked at moon and said does ur sky ever leave u when u  dont           shine.





  Similar Threads: True friendship fadoo friendship Is friendship is essential? True friendship Unussual friendship

----------

